# Could it be an allergy?!



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

The chicken could be the problem, chicken is something like #2 on the list of common igredients that cause sensitivity.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Could it be the second antibiotic? What were the two antibiotics?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I've also heard that corn can be a problem, causing extreme itchiness. Check the bag/can for corn in the food.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Clavamox was the first one and then the other one started with a "D" I can't remember it. They were both geared toward to respiratory infections.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

He is still itchy. Maybe not as bad though...


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Doxycycline? I think thats how you spell it. Did they do a chest x ray at all? I would want to see if were dealing with a cold/kennel cough or possibly something more serious like pneumonia


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

No, I'm familiar with that one and it wasn't that. Wish i saved the darn bottle. He's been off of it for over a week though and still itchy :-(


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm not sure where you live in Texas, but the DFW pollen count has been sky high for the last couple of months. Let me tell you about the Tree (T), Weed (W), Grass (G) and Mold (M) count for the last three days.
T - mod, absent, high (the highest mountain cedar ever recorded in theis was last Wednesday_
W - absent, mod, absent
G - high, absent, absent
M - low, low, low (never absent)

Bennett, RIP, was highly allergic to grass.
Bronchitis and sinus infections are more common than flu right now.
Desensitization therapy could be an option - it can be life changing when it works. And you usually know pretty quick.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm yeah I live just north of Dallas lol he is itchy and was couching a lot this morning. Runny nose a little too! Don't know what to do!


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm in OKC and my boys who never have eye boogers have the last week. Before freaking outover the discharge, I gave them some benadryl (2x 25mg) with dinner in the evening and they cleared up over night. 

Something is blooming, and both of my dogs are reacting to it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Flea atopic dermatitis can persist for weeks after the last bite. Given the way he was rescued, that could be the culprit.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

tippykayak said:


> Flea atopic dermatitis can persist for weeks after the last bite. Given the way he was rescued, that could be the culprit.


Really? How weird. Maybe...what about the coughing and sneezing though? Its so sad to see him do it. He'll scratch to the point of yelping. Vet time again...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Cari said:


> Really? How weird. Maybe...what about the coughing and sneezing though? Its so sad to see him do it. He'll scratch to the point of yelping. Vet time again...


I don't think coughing and sneezing would be related to flea dermatitis, but the conditions simply might not be related. He could have KC or something that's persisting because he's so young and the itchiness is a whole other problem.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Curious if your vet ruled out an allergic reaction? A previously mentioned an allergy pill would dry your pup up and even relieve the itching if allergy driven. My Vet told me to try it Thursday evening. I thought it was a complete waste of time but improvement was obvious overnight. I forgot to give my pups the generic version of Benadyl this morning and the younger of the two had slight drainage this evening.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

It's been going on for weeks :-( I will try the Benedryl tonight too and see if it helps. 

If he is better after he takes it would that clue me into that it is an allergy to something?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

How is he today?


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Just noticed my boys have red eyes that are normally bright, white, and clear. 

I am guessing another sign of an out door allergic reaction. Not something I would expect to see if it was sinus infection related.


----------



## critterlover2000 (Feb 7, 2013)

I am willing to bet he's allergic to something in the air and maybe has a flea allergy like was mentioned by others. The antihistimine suggested would help with the itchiness and the drainage too. it could make him drowsy though so just keep an eye out. and even if you don't see a flea he could still have them. if you have some capstar handy you could give him one and then a flea bath. when dry give him a flea preventative appropriate for his age.


----------

